# Sir Paul McCartney - Ein Ex-Beatle wird 70 !!!



## Mandalorianer (18 Juni 2012)

*Paul McCartney denkt auch mit 70 nicht ans Aufhören​*



 

 

​
London (dpa) - 

Irgendwie könnte er auch 17 sein, so wie er auf der Bühne steht, mit blauem Hemd und roten Hosenträgern, mit einer Gitarre im Union-Jack-Look in der Hand, und sich das halblange Haar aus dem Gesicht pustet.

Paul McCartney wirkt immer noch wie ein Junge, der einfach Spaß an der Musik hat, wenn er die alten Beatles-Klassiker intoniert. Doch auch für eines der größten Phänomene der Popmusik gilt: Obladi, Oblada, Life Goes On -* Sir Paul wird am Montag (18. Juni) 70 Jahre alt.* Gefeiert wird der «runde» Geburtstag aber nur im engsten Familienkreis, schrieb der «Daily Telegraph». «Ich mag keine großen Partys», sagte McCartney.

Er war Bassist und Vordenker der Beatles - und emanzipierte sich von der erfolgreichsten Musikformation aller Zeiten. Mädchenschwarm und Partyhengst, Vegetarier und Drogenkonsument, Familienvater und Buchautor, Tierschützer und Ritter Ihrer Majestät: Paul McCartney hat in 70 Jahren die Klaviatur des Lebens rauf und runter gespielt.

Alles begann am 6. Juli 1957 in Liverpool. Damals traf Paul McCartney einen gewissen John Lennon. Als sich die beiden Jungs unterhielten, kamen sie auf die Musik zu sprechen. McCartney stieg bei Lennons Schülerband «The Quarry Men» ein. «Er sah aus wie Elvis, ich mochte ihn», sagte John Lennon einmal rückblickend. Beide hatten früh ihre Mütter verloren - das verband.

Lennon und McCartney blieben bis 1970 ein kongeniales Komponisten- und Songwriter-Duo. Gemeinsam mit George Harrison und Ringo Starr produzierten die Beatles Superhits am Fließband und prägten eine ganze Generation. Ihr Pilzkopf-Haarschnitt, die Musik, die Texte, die Klamotten: Die Beatles waren die Formation ihrer Zeit.

Die Liste ihrer Rekorde ist endlos, sie sollen nach Angaben ihrer Plattenfirma EMI eine Milliarde Platten verkauft haben. McCartneys Stück «Yesterday» - mit dessen Melodie er angeblich eines Tages aufwachte - ist bis heute einer der populärsten Hits aller Zeiten. Doch die Rivalität unter den Fab Four war groß. Über die Geschäfte, in die sich zunehmend Lennons Ehefrau Yoko Ono einmischte, gerieten sie in Streit - und lösten sich 1970 auf. «Es war grundsätzlich eine geschäftliche Angelegenheit», sagte McCartney später. «Es war sehr schmerzhaft.»

McCartney startete umgehend seine eigene Karriere - von den Fans vergöttert, von der Kritik verrissen. Für ihn begann eine schwierige Zeit mit viel Whisky, vielen Drogen und noch mehr Depressionen - obwohl er inzwischen in der New Yorker Fotografin Linda Eastman die Liebe seines Lebens gefunden und geheiratet hatte. Mit ihr hat er die Kinder James, Mary und Stella, die es heute als Modedesignerin selbst zu internationalem Ruhm geschafft hat.

«Ich war oft zu betrunken, um Songs zu schreiben», gab McCartney erst jüngst zu. Dieser Zeit in Schottland widmete er 1977 die Ode «Mull of Kintyre» - der Name der Halbinsel, auf die er sich damals zurückgezogen hatte. Seine Frau hatte ihn wieder zur Musik zurückgebracht. Dass ausgerechnet er heute - nach dem Tod von John Lennon und George Harrison - weltweit für das Vermächtnis der Beatles steht, war damals nicht absehbar.

Nach dem nie verwundenen Krebstod Lindas 1998 schien McCartney das private Glück verlassen zu haben. Inzwischen von der Queen zum Ritter geschlagen, heiratete er 2002 das Model Heather Mills - und begann wenige Jahre später einen Rosenkrieg mit ihr. Mills behauptete öffentlich, McCartney sei nichts als ein «prügelnder Alkoholiker» und ließ sich in einem aufsehenerregenden Prozess scheiden.

McCartney musste ihr umgerechnet 32 Millionen Euro Abfindung zahlen. Er ist aber immer noch einer der reichsten Menschen in Großbritannien. Die Reichen-Liste der «Sunday Times» gab sein Vermögen und das seiner im vergangenen Jahr geehelichten dritten Gattin Nancy Shevell - wie Linda eine New Yorkerin - mit 665 Millionen Pfund an. Das ist in etwa drei Mal soviel wie bei seinen Musikkollegen Elton John und Mick Jagger. Oder mehr als doppelt soviel wie das Vermögen der Queen.

Und die Kasse klingelt auch mit 70 unaufhörlich weiter - Paul ist gefragt wie eh und eh. Er trat sowohl beim Thronjubiläum der Queen auf und wird bei der Eröffnungsfeier für die Olympischen Spiele in seiner Wahlheimat London am 27. Juli den Schlussakkord setzen. «Ich bin so gut wie ehe und je», sagte Sir Paul vor kurzem in der australischen Talkshow «Sunday Night». Ans Aufhören denkt er nicht im Traum. «Ich liebe es so sehr.»​

*Grüsse vom Gollum :thumbup:*


----------

